# [LG Lucid] Red "X" and no service/calls/texts



## breakerfall (Aug 1, 2011)

Longtime Android user, new to this phone. Got a refurb a few weeks ago for my mom because it was cheap and I knew it would get ICS out of the box. Finally got around to setting everything up for her last week, and just yesterday she noticed a red "X" near where the cell service bars usually are; couldn't make/recieve calls or texts. A battery pull and SIM wiggle seemed to fix the problem, but it happened again today. The same fix worked again this time, too.

Now, service inside her house is absolutely terrible... usually one bar. I could see it dropping service inside the house, but it remained that way after she went out (to areas that are usually much better).

This with a new-from-verizon-store SIM card. The phone is "upgraded" to the latest OTA V8. Also, wifi works fine when the phone is in this red X state.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

My daughters phone was having this same problem. It was also having a problem with the proximity sensor. The red-x issue was intermittent.

I called VZW and they sent me a replacement phone. It is working MUCH better, battery life is lots better too.

Good luck


----------

